# The Homing Frog



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

An interesting new study just published on the homing performance of Allobates femoralis you might find interesting: The Homing Frog: High Homing Performance in a Terri... [Ethology. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

These creatures we are all so captivated by, never stop being remarkable...


----------



## kenteedi (Aug 4, 2014)

now this is something interesting that you don't see everyday


----------

